# Servicing 1864 Next Weekend - A Few Questions...



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, gonna do some end of season servicing on the 1864, and a minor repair or two.

I seem to have misplaced my service manual binder, which is amazing considering it's the size of two phone books, but none the less I have.

I need to know the following:


The Impact Socket Size for the 317 Deck Spindle blade nuts.
The Torque Spec for the Nuts.
The torque spec for the spark plugs.

Also, I need to replace the Choke Cable. I have the cable. It looks like a daunting process.

The problem I see is how the hell to get to the nut on the back of panel that holds the knob/cable in place. It looks very, very cramped down in there.

Thanks!


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, it's been 5 months and still no answer


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

TractorLarry said:


> Ok, it's been 5 months and still no answer


Have I actually stumped everyone _here _?

I plan on changing the blades this weekend (starting tonight, actually).

I really need this info.

Thanks

-Larry


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

First, I'm a Deere guy, so please excuse me if I'm wrong on the numbers. The blade nuts typically either 3/4" or 13/16". Torque on the blade nuts is a one handed medium single grunt on a 9" long ratchet wrench, assuming you have the proper washers as assembled from the factory. Torque on the spark plugs is a one handed small single grunt. Spark plugs do NOT have to be GOLLY GEE WHIZ tight. If you look at a new spark plug, you will see a thin profile tapered washer at the bottom of the threads. You only really need to tighten enough to cause that washer to seal and to prevent them from backing out due to vibration.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

Good news is, I found the manual late Friday night 

The blade nut size is 1 1/8", and the torque range was 115-125 IIRC.

Kmart has really destroyed Sears. I took one of the nuts there to find an impact socket, and they didn't have a single one over 1" in size. What a waste that place has become. "We have them available on the Website". Why, thank you. I'll re-schedule my Saturday for next weekend 

Found one at Advance Auto for 1/3 the price. It worked fine.

Replacing that choke cable was a royal pain in the ass. If I ever have to do it again, I'm going to go buy a 99 cent 9/16 wrench and cut it in half. Or less.

Had to replace the battery again. I thought I had done that recently, but turns out it was 6 years ago


----------

